# Moving back to US - need advice re moving companies, or other options!



## eastwardho

Hello expats! Well, the 5 yr dream is coming to an end, as my partner has taken a job in the states.

Now we're wondering: how in the world are we going to get out stuff back across the water? Even assuming we pare it down and eliminate furniture and other large items, the costs for shipping appear fairly ghastly.

Anybody have any ideas about how to go about this w/o using up most of our savings? I'd heard about renting all or part of a container, but the companies we're finding online seem to be pretty reluctant to give out information. If any of you has worked with a good one, we would be grateful for any referrals.

If we went that route, our nearest ports would probably be Venice or Ravenna, but we could certainly drive things to the other coast if that were necessarily.

Thanks for any help/tips, advice!

E.


----------

